# canning with TVP?



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone here has ever canned TVP? (textured vegetable protein) I don't really use it at home, I usually cook a veggie burger and add it to things like chili. Or I make burritos / nachos with it.
I'm wondering if I could make a burrito filling recipe with TVP, and then can it?
(Just TVP, some salsa / bbq sauce and spices)
(Please don't tell me to just eat meat!!!!!!!) 
Thanks!


----------

